# Outlaw MST



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How good are these tires? I ride about 60% trail and 40% mud and the mud is alot of floating bog. I am looking at a used set of 28's. And have no idea how good they are. And do they measure true to height? Need help quick!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would look into the new radial outlaw .. i want to say the mst aren't that good of a tire


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

The mst is preatty much a swamp which pattern


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

my buddy has them and they do good .they ride smooth, as far as i can tell they are true to size. he bought them cause he trail rides and mud rides. they do both good he likes them...


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

We don't mud up here like a lot of you southern boy's. We ride from hole to hole and need a good all around tire,putting on 60miles in a day is not rare. I used to ride with a guy that had 32's and the whole bit and he sold the bike after one season, he said it was to much. So I was thinking these would be a good choice for me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruterider27 said:


> The mst is preatty much a swamp which pattern


Actually, it's the other way around.....





walker said:


> i would look into the new radial outlaw .. i want to say the mst aren't that good of a tire



Actually, They are pretty decent. Better than you think they would be. 

If you can get them for a good price, I'd snag them up and give 'em a try. I was highly impressed w/ the ones I ran a few years ago. And they were only 26's.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I can get a set of 28's for $400.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hmm... Thats an ok price. It isn't bad. I got $350 for my 26's. They had almost no wear on them. I wouldn't give a dime over $400 for them though.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

You have to keep in mind they are alot harder to get up here too. And I think a new set of 28's run just over $600.00 here. I have not seen good pictures yet so I don't know yet if I will get them or not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If they look good I'd jump on them then.


----------

